# 2/3rds Of My Entire Collection!



## Adambo (Apr 4, 2004)

Just thought I'd post this 'cos I'm well chuffed with my O&W







. The Speedmaster is 1991 vintage.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Both excellent watches Adam.

It'll all be a downward spiral of watch buying madness from now on - you mark my words young sonny Jim


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

An excellent brace of watches Adam


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Adam,

You obviously go for quality rather than quantity, unlike me.
















Nice pair there.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice watches Adam


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

noice









what's the Nikon lens cap off?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

What's the other 1/3rd?


----------



## Adambo (Apr 4, 2004)

> You obviously go for quality rather than quantity, unlike me.


I have to, I can't afford the quantity











> what's the Nikon lens cap off?


I think it's off my Nikkor 18-35ED. Landscapes and architecture are more my thing. It was bl**dy difficult controlling the light for this shot. Respect to all those here who pull off some cracking watch shots


----------



## Adambo (Apr 4, 2004)

> What's the other 1/3rd?


Good question, I'd like to know too







It's a Mira 17 jewel automatic, Swiss made with a screw on back. I've tried to find something out about the brand but failed. It seems to have a good movement as it keeps good time and the second hand sweeps very smoothly.

I'll post a picture when I have one.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Adam,

I saw a Mira 17 jeweled manual wind on a certain UK site for Â£40. I thought it was a little pricey. The bugger put it on epray and I missed the end of the auction, it went for about Â£20.







It was a nice looking 1960's watch that should have come to me for a good home.









Do you have any idea what company made the movement in your watch?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

There are quite a few Mira's about. They are a decent quality Swiss watch.

You won't find much about them as they are a parts bin watch with their name on the dial.


----------



## Adambo (Apr 4, 2004)

> Do you have any idea what company made the movement in your watch?


Stan,

No. I ought to get the back off and have a squizz. It might be illuminating, or not. How do you identify the type of movement anyway? Is it engraved on the rotor?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Adam,

I'm no great shakes at this but there is often a symbol or group of letters on one of the plates. More often this seems to be obscured.









Major brands have the ie Omega et al name clearly visible.

My Wittnauers have the name and often the movement number in plain sight.

I'd bet Roy can identify the make by simply looking at after seeing so many.


----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

Very nice Speedy...just that little different.


----------



## Adambo (Apr 4, 2004)

> Very nice Speedy...just that little different


Hi Kenny,

What's different. I love my Speedy and Speedmasters in general but can't spot the subtle differences (unless it's a MkII)


----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

> Very nice Speedy...just that little different


Sorry Adam for being vague.

What I ment to say was your Speedy has a white dial, which makes a refreshing change to the normal black version.

I just love all Speedmasters for their legible reading dials.


----------



## Adambo (Apr 4, 2004)

> What I ment to say was your Speedy has a white dial


Cheers Kenny. I like it too. I much preferred white faces when I bought it. Now I think I've swung the other way - hence the O&W M4.


----------

